
The Best FPGA Development Board for New Designers - fauria
http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/news/the-best-fpga-development-board-for-new-designers/
======
buserror
You can find a LOT cheaper these days, the ICE40 eval boards are very nice.

The cheapest one is a USB stick[0] doesn't have a lot of 'peripherals' but is
15 quid, and self contained. While the most expensive one is 25 quid, has the
bigger FPGA, and has most of the IOs exposed.

As mentioned into today's other FPGA thread[3], they work with the open source
toolchain too[4]!

[0]: [http://uk.farnell.com/lattice-
semiconductor/ice40hx1k-stick-...](http://uk.farnell.com/lattice-
semiconductor/ice40hx1k-stick-evn/ice40-hx1k-icestick-eval-kit/dp/2355207)
[1]: [http://uk.farnell.com/lattice-
semiconductor/ice40hx1k-blink-...](http://uk.farnell.com/lattice-
semiconductor/ice40hx1k-blink-evn/kit-eval-iceblink40-hx1k/dp/2253071) [3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10653179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10653179)
[4]: [http://www.clifford.at/icestorm/](http://www.clifford.at/icestorm/)

